# Berlin in colour film: Before and After WWII



## Brian G Turner (Mar 11, 2017)

Just stumbled across these two videos on YouTube:

The first shows the vibrant and modern Berlin of 1936. The fact that the film is in colour helps make the place seem so alive and real. I can almost feel the sense of hope and optimism after the Great Depression, and imagine being there and walking those streets. Everything seems so normal, and the prospect of war so distant and difficult to believe might happen:






And then this film, flying over the ruins. The destruction is incredible and shocking. Especially in direct comparison to the film above:






If anyone has any similar pre-war films of Germany, especially Berlin, feel free to post them here.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 12, 2017)

Roberto Rossellini's _Germany, Year Zero_ was filmed in the ruined city in 1948 and does a good job in conveying the destruction heaped upon the German capital. Worth a look


----------

